# Telling the time



## karim37

Hi,
I have been trying to learn to tell the time in Czech, but I am confused after visiting a site that seems to indicate that the numbers change.
I would have said:
1:00 = jedna hodina
2:00 = dvě hodiny
3:00 =  tři hodiny
4:00 = čtyři hodiny
5:00 = pět hodiny
ect
But the site says after 5 it becomes hodina, though in its example it say "pit hodin". 
I think all is needed is to get one o'clock to twelve o'clock right and then examples such as:
4:15
4:45
2:55
3:05
2:30
I could try to guess the above examples but wouldn't want to confuse other learners if I get some of them wrong.


----------



## ilocas2

1:00 = jedna hodina
2:00 = dvě hodiny
3:00 =  tři hodiny
4:00 = čtyři hodiny
5:00 = pět hodin

4:15 = čtvrt na pět
4:45 = tři čtvrtě na pět
2:55 = za pět minut tři
3:05 = tři hodiny a pět minut
2:30 = půl třetí

Here's a pattern:

jedna hodina, dvě hodiny, tři hodiny, čtyři hodiny, pět hodin, šest hodin, sedm hodin, osm hodin, devět hodin, deset hodin, jedenáct hodin, dvanáct hodin (poledne = noon, půlnoc = midnight)

5:05 - pět hodin a pět minut
5:10 - pět hodin a deset minut
5:15 - čtvrt na šest
5:20 - za deset minut půl šesté
5:25 - za pět minut půl šesté
5:30 - půl šesté
5:35 - půl šesté a pět minut
5:40 - za pět minut tři čtvrtě na šest
5:45 - tři čtvrtě na šest
5:50 - za deset minut šest
5:55 - za pět minut šest

the word "hodina" can be omitted in the case of "jedna hodina, dvě hodiny etc, pět hodin a pět minut, pět hodin a deset minut"

the word "minuta" is not omitted


----------



## karim37

ilocas2 said:


> 1:00 = jedna hodina
> 2:00 = dvě hodiny
> 3:00 =  tři hodiny
> 4:00 = čtyři hodiny
> 5:00 = pět hodin
> 
> 4:15 = čtvrt na pět
> 4:45 = tři čtvrtě na pět
> 2:55 = za pět minut tři
> 3:05 = tři hodiny a pět minut
> 2:30 = půl třetí
> 
> Here's a pattern:
> 
> jedna hodina, dvě hodiny, tři hodiny, čtyři hodiny, pět hodin, šest hodin, sedm hodin, osm hodin, devět hodin, deset hodin, jedenáct hodin, dvanáct hodin (poledne = noon, půlnoc = midnight)
> 
> 5:05 - pět hodin a pět minut
> 5:10 - pět hodin a deset minut
> 5:15 - čtvrt na šest
> 5:20 - za deset minut půl šesté
> 5:25 - za pět minut půl šesté
> 5:30 - půl šesté
> 5:35 - půl šesté a pět minut
> 5:40 - za pět minut tři čtvrtě na šest
> 5:45 - tři čtvrtě na šest
> 5:50 - za deset minut šest
> 5:55 - za pět minut šest
> 
> the word "hodina" can be omitted in the case of "jedna hodina, dvě hodiny etc, pět hodin a pět minut, pět hodin a deset minut"
> 
> the word "minuta" is not omitted


Thanks!
It's an interesting way of looking at the time and takes a bit of getting used to. Especially 5:15 which instead of a quarter past five as in English, I understand as " a quarter of the way to six" and 5:45 "three quarters of the way to six".


----------



## werrr

karim37 said:


> Hi,
> I have been trying to learn to tell the time in Czech, but I am confused after visiting a site that seems to indicate that the numbers change.


First have a look on counting!

In most of Slavic languages it tends to be of the form _one man, two men, three men, four men, a five of men, a six of men, a seven of men…_

See also:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=879931
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1131141
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1756896
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1527734


----------

